# This Topic: INFJ



## EvilByte (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello. I'm an INFJ who's very recently started searching for more information on psychological types. I learned about them from my high school freshman English teacher (she was really awesome ) and I was able to type myself correctly as an INFJ then. But it didn't really mean much to me then, so I never learned too much about it. Now, times are changed! And I'm even reaching out and joining a forum about it. (Which is not very easy, I'm fairly bad at introductions...)

Right now I go to Colby College in Maine, soon to be a sophomore. I'm focusing on physics, math and religious studies. My goal is to go to grad school and eventually become a professor.

I guess that's all for now. Be gentle?


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings EvilByte and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum EvilByte. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. You'll do just fine here.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh hai thar! :]


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings EvilByte! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us. Why does your username start with Evil? INFJ's are generally good people.roud:


----------



## EvilByte (Aug 5, 2009)

Lance said:


> Greetings EvilByte! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us. Why does your username start with Evil? INFJ's are generally good people.roud:


Thank you, and I'm glad to be here. The name is a very old one for me; I got it from a random generator back around '95, maybe. I tend to keep my name the same on most every site I join. (Some might think for nostalgia, but it's really in case someone from my past remembers the name) Unfortunately there's another EvilByte somewhere out there in the world. 

I try to be good, though.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome. Hope you enjoy your stay here. :happy:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome :happy:


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome, hope you'll like it here! :happy:


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

welcome to the forum Evilbyte,it's nice to have you here:happy:


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi, EvilByte. Welcome to PersonalityCafe.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Lance said:


> Why does your username start with Evil?


And Physics too?

I'd be dying in that class. Math and I don't mesh. I guess that's why I'm doing Philosophy :tongue:


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Hi from Mr. Sue


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

yo and welcome


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome! Physics and math? Whoa! Those were definitely not my best subjects in school - especially the former, lol.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

welcome!

kitty for you:


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello 
I'm new too, and also an INFJ


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Greetings. [wave]  



EvilByte said:


> Right now I go to Colby College in Maine, soon to be a sophomore. I'm focusing on physics, math and religious studies. My goal is to go to grad school and eventually become a professor


Interesting! At the start of MY sophomore year, I was a math/physics double major planning to add a religious studies minor. (My school doesn't have a religious studies major.)  That's awesome that you're interested in both the sciences and humanities/spirituality!

What religion(s) are you interested in?


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome to PC!

Hope you enjoy it here.


----------

